# Off-duty Coventry RI cop killed in fall from tree



## Dave (Dec 30, 2011)

http://www2.turnto10.com/news/2011/...kvz5G9Yxrj9gSOQ&shorturl=http://bit.ly/stL3rb


----------



## Tree Pig (Dec 31, 2011)

Prayers for him, his family and friends sad anytime someone passes in an accident but at this time of year it extra touch on the friends and family for a long time. Not knocking him but it appears he fell from a ladder while trimming near his driveway.


----------



## deevo (Jan 1, 2012)

Very sad indeed. RIP.


----------

